# rid me of these.



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i am configuing my new to me computer. when i am reading this forum. some of the text is highlighted and i think clickable (i haven't actually tried). i would like to turn this off. how ? thanx


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

They may be one of the roll over ads, if so the only way I know of is to download adblocker plus.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

I don't think those blue links can be turned off, at least not easily, without turning off ALL links. You can block them from working with popup blocker software.

The owners of this site put them there to generate revenue for them. 

Just ignore those links if you so choose.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

thanx guys.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

I don't see any blue roll overs in any posts. Could be some adware junk. Have you run malwarebytes?

I have FF with adblocker.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i had adblocker on my last puter. this new/faster one doesn't really need it. that is probably what it is.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

I turned off adblocker and went to several different posts on the forum and did NOT get any blue words links.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

I suspect it is something like this

http://malwaretips.com/blogs/underlined-words-popup-ads-removal/


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

The blue link popup thing doesn't necessarily mean your system is infected. As that article mentions, some website owners install programs to generate these links, which generate revenue for them if people click and buy something.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

joed said:


> I suspect it is something like this
> 
> http://malwaretips.com/blogs/underlined-words-popup-ads-removal/


they don't look like that. they are blue with 2 lines under.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Is there a little green arrow beside them?
What browser are you using?

Maybe it this one.

https://askleo.com/why-am-i-getting-double-underlined-links-that-display-an-ad/

http://superuser.com/questions/253996/are-google-chromes-in-text-ads-from-malware


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

joed said:


> Is there a little green arrow beside them?
> What browser are you using?
> 
> Maybe it this one.
> ...


I think these are what he's talking about and this has been discussed before and yes, it's the owners that put them there. 

Personally, I have no problem with the ads as long as they don't interfere with me reading post. These little blue links peppered all over the place do interfere with that and they are the reason that I now block all ads. You don't even have to click on them, if the pointer just touches one you end up with a pop-up in your face.

Seems kind of counterproductive to me.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Are you getting those on this site? I turned off adblocker and I still did not get them here using firefox. I even found that post you listed and still no links.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

yeah, that is exactly what i am seeing. while configuring my new box, i thought i may have checked the wrong box or something. but they don't really bother me.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

joed said:


> Are you getting those on this site? I turned off adblocker and I still did not get them here using firefox. I even found that post you listed and still no links.


Log out and close your browser and then, try again.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

they are now gone


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

kwikfishron said:


> Log out and close your browser and then, try again.


Still not there but all the ads on the side are. I still think you have malware. Have you done a scan with malwarebytes?


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

joed said:


> Still not there but all the ads on the side are. I still think you have malware. Have you done a scan with malwarebytes?


They don't appear in every post but there not hard to find either and yes I have malwarebytes and it scans automatically every night.

You can skip to post 8 if you choose. http://www.diychatroom.com/f36/ads-208279/


----------



## PD_Lape (Nov 19, 2014)

If you are using Chrome or Firefox just download Adblock Plus plug-in. I've been using it for a long time and it works really well. It even blocks video-ads on youtube.


----------

